# Dumpy giggles like a little girl when...



## bunnyman666 (Apr 19, 2015)

... I lick him on the neck!

Trix here-

Dumpy is so weerd some times. He picks me up and puts me on his shoulder. He pets me, and I lick his neck. He giggles like a little girl. I thought old men were tougher than that.

Dumpy is a silly old guy.

Love,

Trix


----------

